# Retrive your lost password in XP



## _mAkA_ (May 24, 2005)

In XP you can get a SAM file. The file probably stands for Security Administrator Management. Looking into this file you can get your lost password in XP.

How to?
First make a bootable floppy.

What if your file system is NTFS?
Then download a NTFS DOS reader pro and make a bootable CD with it.

Now what?
Boot in DOS with the help of floppy & copy the sam file to the floppy.

Then download a small program called *l0pthcrack* or lOpthcrack in net.
Open it & locate the sam file you'll get the lists of passwords.

Now smile. This is neither hacking nor cracking. This is only for personal use.


----------



## khattam_ (May 25, 2005)

@_mAkA_
I don't think SAM file can be got in Ntfs.............
Haven't tried it though............

And where exactly can anyone find the L0pthcrack...................??


----------



## khattam_ (May 25, 2005)

*www.antionline.com/printthread.php?threadid=260337&pagenumber=1 said:
			
		

> Cracking Windows 2000 And XP Passwords With Only Physical Access
> 
> Yet Another: Cracking Windows 2000 And XP Passwords With Only Physical Access
> 
> ...


----------



## khattam_ (May 25, 2005)

Maybe the above one will help.................


----------



## _mAkA_ (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey folks that dam because you are teaching to hack through linux. And if you have to hack then would you take a Linux live CD with you whereever you go. And even while going for a date. That's all folks.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 11, 2005)

That bootdisk is tried and tested .. and btw.. You wont be hacking when you go for a date .. So no need to carry it with you .. 

Btw.. L0pht is not freeware ...

And more btw .. Peter Nordahl's disk is considered illegal cauz it could give anyone apportunity to hack a pc .. But I havent removed the link still cauz you need physical access to the system for accessing the pwd ..

See this thread for more ..


----------



## triangle (Dec 21, 2006)

Lost or forgotten windows password can be quickly reset using Active@ Password Changer.
*www.password-changer.com/


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 21, 2006)

You hv bumped a one & half year old thread.


----------

